

Easy Rails Asset Handling with HTML5 & S3, from Harvest - mixonic
http://hrv.st/eZFkj5

======
mattyb
Expanded URL:

[http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2011/02/easy-rails-asset-
hand...](http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2011/02/easy-rails-asset-handling-
with-html5-and-s3/)

